# What is substantive visa condition mentioned in 190 visa granted application and how does it impact 482 medium term visa holder applicants?



## explore.m

Hi folks, need help to understand regarding the substantive visa condition mentioned in the grant of 190 PR. It says "If you are granted another substantive visa your Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare."

As per what I can see it on internet, any visa apart from Bridging visa or enforcement visa is considered as substantive visa. Is it true? 

I am holding a 482 Medium term visa and received a pre-invite from VIC for 190. Even if I get the final invite and submit the application after receiving the invite, will my 190 granted visa be marked as null and void as per the above mentioned condition?

Does that mean 482 medium term need to wait for sponsored PR only by the employer after stipulated period of time? Pls guide if this is the case I will refrain from submitting the application for 190.


----------



## RDStranger

explore.m said:


> Hi folks, need help to understand regarding the substantive visa condition mentioned in the grant of 190 PR. It says "If you are granted another substantive visa your Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare."
> 
> As per what I can see it on internet, any visa apart from Bridging visa or enforcement visa is considered as substantive visa. Is it true?
> 
> I am holding a 482 Medium term visa and received a pre-invite from VIC for 190. Even if I get the final invite and submit the application after receiving the invite, will my 190 granted visa be marked as null and void as per the above mentioned condition?
> 
> Does that mean 482 medium term need to wait for sponsored PR only by the employer after stipulated period of time? Pls guide if this is the case I will refrain from submitting the application for 190.


Where are you reading the condition from if you haven't had 190 granted yet. Quote the exact condition number like 8502, 8503 etc

Your post implies you are on a 482 visa which will get superseded by the grant of 190 visa. Why would you apply for another 482 once you get 190 granted - your post is implying this? What seems to be the confusion


----------



## NB

explore.m said:


> Hi folks, need help to understand regarding the substantive visa condition mentioned in the grant of 190 PR. It says "If you are granted another substantive visa your Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa will cease and if applicable, may affect your eligibility for government benefits such as Centrelink or Medicare."
> 
> As per what I can see it on internet, any visa apart from Bridging visa or enforcement visa is considered as substantive visa. Is it true?
> 
> I am holding a 482 Medium term visa and received a pre-invite from VIC for 190. Even if I get the final invite and submit the application after receiving the invite, will my 190 granted visa be marked as null and void as per the above mentioned condition?
> 
> Does that mean 482 medium term need to wait for sponsored PR only by the employer after stipulated period of time? Pls guide if this is the case I will refrain from submitting the application for 190.


You can safely apply for the 190
The 190 when granted will overwrite the 482
It’s the 482 which will cease to exist, not the 190
Cheers


----------



## explore.m

RDStranger said:


> Where are you reading the condition from if you haven't had 190 granted yet. Quote the exact condition number like 8502, 8503 etc
> 
> Your post implies you are on a 482 visa which will get superseded by the grant of 190 visa. Why would you apply for another 482 once you get 190 granted - your post is implying this? What seems to be the confusion


I am holding a 482 medium term visa which is not going to expire any soon. I saw the sample of 190 grant notification. I don't have 190 as of now. In the sample grant, I could read that line which I mentioned in my post. So, my question was if i submit the 190 application from onshore i will come on to the bridging visa and my substantive visa which is 482 will be expired. And if I apply from offshore, even after i get the grant of 190, it will be ceased because I am holding the substantive visa 482.

Is it true?


----------



## explore.m

NB said:


> You can safely apply for the 190
> The 190 when granted will overwrite the 482
> It’s the 482 which will cease to exist, not the 190
> Cheers


I saw your this reply late. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## RDStranger

explore.m said:


> I am holding a 482 medium term visa which is not going to expire any soon. I saw the sample of 190 grant notification. I don't have 190 as of now. In the sample grant, I could read that line which I mentioned in my post. So, my question was if i submit the 190 application from onshore i will come on to the bridging visa and my substantive visa which is 482 will be expired. And if I apply from offshore, even after i get the grant of 190, it will be ceased because I am holding the substantive visa 482.
> 
> Is it true?


You have read this totally wrong. The wordings you have posted refer to the new (substantive) visa grant not the existing one. Read it properly again.

Your 190 grant will simply override 482 visa.


----------



## explore.m

RDStranger said:


> You have read this totally wrong. The wordings you have posted refer to the new (substantive) visa grant not the existing one. Read it properly again.
> 
> Your 190 grant will simply override 482 visa.


okay.. thanks for clarifying..


----------

